# Avro Lancaster Pair



## mauld (Oct 2, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy21PlH-8qY_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2014)

Superb!
It's good that you captured them from the south side at DX, away from the background noise of commentary and kids. When I saw them at Little Gransden in August, I was so busy photographing them, I didn't really 'take in' and appreciate the sound, and it's only now, six weeks later, after watching your video, that it's 'sunk in' that I saw and _heard_ this fantastic event.
Many thanks for posting that wonderful sight and sound !


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 2, 2014)

Sweeeeettttttttttt. I only wish I could have seen it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2014)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.

What a noise!


----------

